# المنتدى منتدى الاقسام الخاصه بالسبورت والمتجر ( 4gsmmaroc Support  and Store ) قسم اخـر اخبار الفلاشاتThe New Flash Updated تحديثات :  Firmware-logicom l-ement 400 -v4.4.2-SD

## mohamed73

تم إضافة ملف جديد إلى سبورت المنتدى 
 في قسم
 logicom l-ement 400
ملاحظة:  
للتحقق من الملف الجديد،يمكنك زيارة الرابط التالي
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
مع ارقى التحايا من طاقم اسرة المنتدى المغربي للمحمول
4GSMMAROC Support Team

----------


## الهاشمي2016

بارك الله هيك

----------


## bmiloud16

بارك الله هيك

----------


## jamals500

thanks

----------


## karimsat

CHOKRAN

----------


## ميمون20

شكرا روم مطلوب وخاصة في حالة وجود مشاكل في الكابل أو مدخل usb

----------


## amine007

lahafdek khoua

----------


## ghoufia

بارك الله فيك

----------

